# LJ Gateways



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Gateways to Projects *

The following are gateways to project/blog/forum postings re: the identified topic
(more coming soon)










*LumberJocks' Projects/Skills Gateways*

Bandsaw Boxes
Benches 
Birdhouses
Bookshelves
Bowls
Candle Holders
Canes
Clocks
Coffee Tables
Cradles
Decks
Doors
Entertainment Centres
Frames
Guitars
Hinges
Jigs
Kids' Projects
Pen-Making
Planes
Sanding/Sand Paper
Scrollsaws
Toys

*All LumberJocks' GATEWAYS*

Safety Tips
Projects/Skills
Tips & Tricks

*And* a quick glance at LumberJocks.com site features


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Gateways to Projects *
> 
> The following are gateways to project/blog/forum postings re: the identified topic
> (more coming soon)
> ...


Very cool.
Taking some of the work out of the equation I see.
Thank you very much!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Gateways to Projects *
> 
> The following are gateways to project/blog/forum postings re: the identified topic
> (more coming soon)
> ...


Very Nice Debbie


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Gateways to Projects *
> 
> The following are gateways to project/blog/forum postings re: the identified topic
> (more coming soon)
> ...


Thank you, that will make it easier.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Gateways to Projects *
> 
> The following are gateways to project/blog/forum postings re: the identified topic
> (more coming soon)
> ...


great Idea Ms deppie 

one question where wuold we be able to find this site on the front page
there was a botten not too long ago 
where we cuold find different thinks like how to post photopictures etc.etc.
but I can´t find it now (stupid memery perhaps ..lol )

and we allso need some for all the clubs that has been started 
like lazy susans , cutting boards , greasebox´s kerfmakers , well proppebly
just name them SPalm ,Degoose , Martyn , Mafe etc. etc. .....LOL

one thing I miss under projects is catagory´s for tool , shopthings 
benches ,

why?
if you look under plane in the left side of the first project page 
well if it was to be used for planes that has been made then it deffently
need a clean up

sorry for my rant here

take care
Dennis


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Gateways to Projects *
> 
> The following are gateways to project/blog/forum postings re: the identified topic
> (more coming soon)
> ...


That is a great idea Debbie. A good way to organize some of the more popular projects.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Gateways to Projects *
> 
> The following are gateways to project/blog/forum postings re: the identified topic
> (more coming soon)
> ...


Dennis, you looking for the ""help button? 
It's in a toolbar, below, not at the very bottom of the screen … above the HomeRefurbers and GardenTenders information

the clubs: that's a good idea .. I have to remember to include them.. of course I have to try and find where they all originated so I have to original post. (Maybe people could help me out with that. I know the coffee spoon and grease pot clubs are mentioned in a recent newsletter… )

re: tags - you are right, the "tag" resource doesn't get used as best that it can be. Not sure what we do to fix that, with almost 42,000 projects posted… Something to think about, though. Thank you.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Gateways to Projects *
> 
> The following are gateways to project/blog/forum postings re: the identified topic
> (more coming soon)
> ...


it was just some thoughts that went thrugh my crazy brain 
but one Idea …if possiple would be to ask L Js to re tag there projects 
so if it is a table it ain´t posted under plane, chair ,tool or bench etc. just becourse they used those tools

well you get it 

just a thought I had 
take care
Dennis


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Gateways to Projects *
> 
> The following are gateways to project/blog/forum postings re: the identified topic
> (more coming soon)
> ...


well, we can ask but I'm still trying to get people to use "pen" instead of "pens" (for example).

But we can work on something for the future.. I'll be putting my thinking cap on for this!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Gateways to Projects *
> 
> The following are gateways to project/blog/forum postings re: the identified topic
> (more coming soon)
> ...


Great idea Deb.


----------



## woody57 (Jan 6, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Gateways to Projects *
> 
> The following are gateways to project/blog/forum postings re: the identified topic
> (more coming soon)
> ...


great idea
should make searches a lot easier


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Gateways to Projects *
> 
> The following are gateways to project/blog/forum postings re: the identified topic
> (more coming soon)
> ...


Debbie, you're as busy as ever! Great job!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Gateways to Projects *
> 
> The following are gateways to project/blog/forum postings re: the identified topic
> (more coming soon)
> ...


Debbie!

What a very good idea!

COOL index type of thing…

Thank you very much!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Gateways to Projects *
> 
> The following are gateways to project/blog/forum postings re: the identified topic
> (more coming soon)
> ...


I hope it is helpful.


----------



## benchdog1 (Aug 1, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Gateways to Projects *
> 
> The following are gateways to project/blog/forum postings re: the identified topic
> (more coming soon)
> ...


Hello Debbie and LJ gang. Happy Holidays. I don't post that often, although I follow the site regularly. I was just wondering, is there a way to do a search of the Jocks to see who might live locally in my area? I live in Montgomery County, Abington, Pa.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Gateways to Projects *
> 
> The following are gateways to project/blog/forum postings re: the identified topic
> (more coming soon)
> ...


it's on the list of possibilities

At this time, I'd suggest posting a blog or a posting in the forums with your location in the heading. That will catch people's attention.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Gateway: EQUIPMENT SAFETY TIPS *

The following are gateways to tips/information re: safety for individual pieces of equipment
(Any other tools/equipment you'd like to see on the list?)










*LumberJocks' Equipment Safety Gateway"*

Allergic Reactions to Wood
Bandsaw
Hand Plane
Lathe
Mitre Saw
Planer
Router
Sander
Scroll Saw
Table Saw
Vise

*All LumberJocks' GATEWAYS*

Safety Tips
Projects
Woodworking Tips & Tricks

*And* a quick glance at LumberJocks.com site features

*Check this out* - shared by thedude50 re: dangerous tools


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Gateway: EQUIPMENT SAFETY TIPS *
> 
> The following are gateways to tips/information re: safety for individual pieces of equipment
> (Any other tools/equipment you'd like to see on the list?)
> ...


Thanks, Debbie!!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Gateway: EQUIPMENT SAFETY TIPS *
> 
> The following are gateways to tips/information re: safety for individual pieces of equipment
> (Any other tools/equipment you'd like to see on the list?)
> ...


Three machines that deserve respect. Good one Deb.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Gateway: EQUIPMENT SAFETY TIPS *
> 
> The following are gateways to tips/information re: safety for individual pieces of equipment
> (Any other tools/equipment you'd like to see on the list?)
> ...


thank´s for your great work MsDeppie 
Dennis


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Gateway: EQUIPMENT SAFETY TIPS *
> 
> The following are gateways to tips/information re: safety for individual pieces of equipment
> (Any other tools/equipment you'd like to see on the list?)
> ...


ChunkyC shares his "evening "shop maintenance process here.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Gateway: EQUIPMENT SAFETY TIPS *
> 
> The following are gateways to tips/information re: safety for individual pieces of equipment
> (Any other tools/equipment you'd like to see on the list?)
> ...


Just managed to nail my finger with a compressed air brad nailer









32mm brad almost went right through, check out the bulge just in front of the first joint opposite side









Good thing I had a wife and vice on hand she clamped the head in the vice and with my free hand pulled my finger away.










After Application of coffee and antiseptic all was well, until tomorrow at least, when the pain sets in.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Gateway: EQUIPMENT SAFETY TIPS *
> 
> The following are gateways to tips/information re: safety for individual pieces of equipment
> (Any other tools/equipment you'd like to see on the list?)
> ...


Oh WOW!

What an accident!!

Glad you got it out without too much of a problem…

I think you want to check when you last had a Tetnus shot…

I hope you're going to see a Dr.

Hope the pain doesn't get too bad…

Can you describe how it happened?
Surely you didn't put it up to your finger & pulled the trigger! LOL

Take care.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Gateway: EQUIPMENT SAFETY TIPS *
> 
> The following are gateways to tips/information re: safety for individual pieces of equipment
> (Any other tools/equipment you'd like to see on the list?)
> ...


in the past we used to say you havn´t learned to use a hammer 
before you hit all fingers … 
I gess we can start to say the same about nailguns

Dennis


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Gateway: EQUIPMENT SAFETY TIPS *
> 
> The following are gateways to tips/information re: safety for individual pieces of equipment
> (Any other tools/equipment you'd like to see on the list?)
> ...


How did it happen, well I am not exactly sure, however here is a brief run down.

I am making a Dolls house for my Grandaughter, and I was using 12mm MDF butt jointed at the corners, and held with Titebond III and 32mm 18 gauge brads.

My wife arrived with a cup of coffee of which I acknowledged with "I won't be a moment" 
I was holding the two pieces of material together with my right hand and checked the alignment of the gun and pressed the trigger, with my left hand next thing I know is the brad is in my finger.

So I would have to say it was a result of :-
a. Primarily inattention, 
b. Possibly using the tool in the non master hand contribuited,
c. Kneeling down on the floor working as opposed to working at bench height.

As to how the gun got off the timber and into my finger is still unknown to me. I would have thought with the safety pressure lock it could not happen.

I tested the gun later and the safety mech was working OK.
The next day the pain set in, then the day after it was swollen but comfortable


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Gateway: EQUIPMENT SAFETY TIPS *
> 
> The following are gateways to tips/information re: safety for individual pieces of equipment
> (Any other tools/equipment you'd like to see on the list?)
> ...


Sometimes a brad can start out going one direction, hit something, and turn in direction out the side etc.

I was wondering if you had that happen and into your finger…

... doesn't sound like it… looks like it may have slipped off of the wood as you pushed the trigger, and hit your finger…

Bummer…

Hope it's healing OK…

You will pay special attention from now on… that's for sure!!

Thank you.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Gateways: Tips & Tricks*

*The Gateway Project* 
The goal of this project is to fulfill the request for a "wiki" or "glossary of terms" for the site.

Here is the link to the *woodworking terminology* list. 
And here is a posting re: acronyms
Please add to it - either providing a definition or a request for a definition._










*Wood: Selection & Curing*

best wood choice for specific projects
buying lumber
dried lumber
insects in wood
using pallets for wood projects
wood allergies 
wood grain
wood identification 
wood movement

*Tools & Equipment*

Basic start-up tools & equipment
Preventing/Removing Rust
Sharpening Tools 
Table Saw Types

*Cutting/Sawing/Ripping*

cutting perfect angles 
layout/cutting tips
saw blades types and uses
tearout

*Planing/Smoothing/Scraping/Sanding*

Getting the Wood Smoo-oo-th
Snipe - what is it and what do I do about it

*Designing Projects & Components*

Building Items for Children
Computer Design Tools & Tips
Creating Your Own Project Plans
Design Styles 
Hidden/Secret Compartments
Making Chair & Table Legs
PROJECT PLANS - Projects & PROJECT PLANS - Blogs NEW 
Proportions
Wood Grain

*Carving*

The Beginner Carver
Carving With Powered Equipment
Marquetry

*Turning*

Basic Lathe Tools
Preventing Tool Catches/Gouges
Wood: Dry And/or Wet

*Joining*

Different Joinery Techniques
Glue Tips 
Glue: for outdoor projects
Tenons

*Finishing*

food-safe finishes
lacquer

*Embellishing*

adding metal, stone, and other materials to a project
inlays

*Photographing & Promoting*

Most effective business promotional strategies
Projects & Your Camera - photography tips

*Displaying Finished Projects*

Project Stands and Display Booths

*Selling Projects*

Customer Sources

*Miscellaneous*

Children & youth in the workshop
Frugal Woodworking
Measuring Tips
Storage
Woodworking Terminology

Also: check out this discussion / tips list by our members. (Thanks GaryK)

---------------------------------

*ALL LumberJocks' GATEWAYS*

Safety Tips
Projects/Skills
Tips & Tricks
Tutorials

*And* a quick glance at LumberJocks.com site features


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Gateways: Tips & Tricks*
> 
> *The Gateway Project*
> The goal of this project is to fulfill the request for a "wiki" or "glossary of terms" for the site.
> ...


Material selection? Best or most used for any given type of project. Characteristics of different wood species.
Could be crosslinked to finishing, joinery, design, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Gateways: Tips & Tricks*
> 
> *The Gateway Project*
> The goal of this project is to fulfill the request for a "wiki" or "glossary of terms" for the site.
> ...


Thanks, Debbie! Categorizing the LJ subjects must be a monumental task!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Gateways: Tips & Tricks*
> 
> *The Gateway Project*
> The goal of this project is to fulfill the request for a "wiki" or "glossary of terms" for the site.
> ...


"one bite at a time"


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Gateways: Tips & Tricks*
> 
> *The Gateway Project*
> The goal of this project is to fulfill the request for a "wiki" or "glossary of terms" for the site.
> ...


inlay and/or marquetry…..

I agree, wow, what a task to undertake…..

All much appreciated, you do wonderful things Ms. Debbie !!!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Gateways: Tips & Tricks*
> 
> *The Gateway Project*
> The goal of this project is to fulfill the request for a "wiki" or "glossary of terms" for the site.
> ...


Good one Deb.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Gateways: Tips & Tricks*
> 
> *The Gateway Project*
> The goal of this project is to fulfill the request for a "wiki" or "glossary of terms" for the site.
> ...


*Here is a Gold Mine for Tips!*


----------



## woodzy (Jan 24, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Gateways: Tips & Tricks*
> 
> *The Gateway Project*
> The goal of this project is to fulfill the request for a "wiki" or "glossary of terms" for the site.
> ...


Gret Subject. ill be coming back for more help when i need it
Thanks.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Gateways: Tips & Tricks*
> 
> *The Gateway Project*
> The goal of this project is to fulfill the request for a "wiki" or "glossary of terms" for the site.
> ...


a gr8 directory. thnx Deb. I'm a big fan of information at a click


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Gateways: Tips & Tricks*
> 
> *The Gateway Project*
> The goal of this project is to fulfill the request for a "wiki" or "glossary of terms" for the site.
> ...


Great idea Deb. I will follow this and contribute if I can


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Lessons Learned The Hard Way*

what are *your "lessons learned" and other "don't do" tips/stories* for fellow woodworkers?

(also add links to helpful blogs etc that are related to the topic)

*Gateway to all Tips & Tricks Topics*


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lessons Learned The Hard Way*
> 
> what are *your "lessons learned" and other "don't do" tips/stories* for fellow woodworkers?
> 
> ...


What a wonderful thing. You really know how to make this a better place. Thanks


----------



## mainwoodworks (Feb 24, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lessons Learned The Hard Way*
> 
> what are *your "lessons learned" and other "don't do" tips/stories* for fellow woodworkers?
> 
> ...


I have nicked (deep enough to go to ER) 2 fingers. 2 different occasions in the last year. Both was on the left hand, index finger, and ring finger. You would think that I would learn. 
both times I was using the left hand to guide a narrow piece of wood over the table saw. Both times I was trying to finish a project and was in a hurry. Both times I was thinking of the next step in the project. Both times it was after I finished the rip cut and was withdrawing my hand back.
Now I have been working with wood and power tools pretty regularly sense 1963, so it not as if I don't know better, and have not always done better. The wife says I am just getting old and forgetful. I certainly hope I never have to give up woodworking.

The lesson is "no mater how many times you have done something, the first time you get careless, it will jump up and bite you". Carelessness can become a habit.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lessons Learned The Hard Way*
> 
> what are *your "lessons learned" and other "don't do" tips/stories* for fellow woodworkers?
> 
> ...


I have a 32mm scar on one index finger that serves as a reminder to always chisel away from you. 
See mainwoodworks lesson in carelessness.

It's probably also a good idea to knock off ALL the power when you're doing anything electrical. A lesson I learned in my attic when I was adding a spur for the landing and inadvertently cut through the cable for the immersion heater.

Come to think of it, there's so many dumb ass things I've done, I'm lucky to still be intact. The main thing is to think about what you're doing when you're doing it.


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lessons Learned The Hard Way*
> 
> what are *your "lessons learned" and other "don't do" tips/stories* for fellow woodworkers?
> 
> ...


carpenter with black finger nail says: Never pull on stuck bungi cord.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lessons Learned The Hard Way*
> 
> what are *your "lessons learned" and other "don't do" tips/stories* for fellow woodworkers?
> 
> ...


When using a chisel, especially a sharp one, do not attempt to hold the piece youre working on with your hand, clamp it to the table. A chisel carves wood but will do a number on flesh, tendons, and ligaments.


----------



## Beaujangles (Sep 26, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lessons Learned The Hard Way*
> 
> what are *your "lessons learned" and other "don't do" tips/stories* for fellow woodworkers?
> 
> ...


Don't overestimate your ability to dodge a piece of wood if a saw decides it wants to throw it at you. You are never as quick as you think you might be..


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lessons Learned The Hard Way*
> 
> what are *your "lessons learned" and other "don't do" tips/stories* for fellow woodworkers?
> 
> ...


Never work earlier in the morning than you are ready to. I darn near lost a fingertip to a hatchet in one of those "I thought I was smarter than that" moments. Take some time to wake up and you will be a whole lot safer.


----------



## Woodbutchery (Aug 1, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lessons Learned The Hard Way*
> 
> what are *your "lessons learned" and other "don't do" tips/stories* for fellow woodworkers?
> 
> ...


I have been blessed by fortunate accidents - things that happened while I was doing all the safety things that underlined, bold-faced, highlighted, and placed in bright neon right in front of me, every day I step into the shop, that there's a reason the magazines, shows, web sites, and fellow woodworkers admonish new woodworkers to take these steps:

1st time I used a circular saw I bought a pair of safety glasses with the saw, put them on because I'd bought them and why not, and as I'm making my first cut a splinter of wood shoots up from the blade and makes straight for my pupil, then bounces off the safety glasses.

Things like that. Don't work tired. Don't work angry. Pay attention when you are ready to start your machinery. It's worth the effort.

Push blocks and other things that keep digits away from whirring metal revolving at high speed is good.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lessons Learned The Hard Way*
> 
> what are *your "lessons learned" and other "don't do" tips/stories* for fellow woodworkers?
> 
> ...












Being positive about learning the hardway…. allow me to share my first veneering experience.

I was tortured in trying my best experience veneering in making this box from concept to reality. The endeavor was truly a lot of hardwork and neckbreaking one. Learning this, I maybe going for next one. If you want to look back for the details just follow this project and blog for the step by step details.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lessons Learned The Hard Way*
> 
> what are *your "lessons learned" and other "don't do" tips/stories* for fellow woodworkers?
> 
> ...


Never allow yourself to be destracted with performing any shop operation. Cut, then talk, never do them together.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lessons Learned The Hard Way*
> 
> what are *your "lessons learned" and other "don't do" tips/stories* for fellow woodworkers?
> 
> ...


always wear carving glove and thumb guard when carving


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*LumberJocks' Challenges*










*Current Challenge*

next challenge: Spring 2013

*Past Challenges*
Note: Although the challenges are initially posted with a deadline they are open to entries at any time. They are "challenges" and not "contests".


Challenge-15: 1 Board; 1 Project
Challenge-14: Balancing Act
Challenge-13: Shop Transformation
Challenge-12: Memories of 2011
See past challenges, Awards, and contests here


----------

